# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در میان 200 دانشگاه برتر جهان اعلام شد

## Parniya

*رتبه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در میان 200 دانشگاه برتر جهان اعلام شد

*
 سرپرست پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام، از رتبه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در میان 200 دانشگاه برتر جهان در رشته مهندسی خبر داد.

 	به گزارش خبرنگار مهر، دانشگاه صنعتی شریف در سال 2013 میلادی در رشته  مهندسی و در بین 200 دانشگاه برتر جهان در رتبه بندی شانگهای قرار دارد. 	بر اساس اعلام پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلام، رتبه دانشگاه صنعتی شریف  در دامنه ای بین 101-150 ثبت شده اما، در این رتبه بسیاری دیگر از دانشگاه  های جهان نیز رتبه بندی شده اند که نام آنها بعد از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف  قرار دارد. دانشگاه فناوری چین جنوبی، دانشگاه تل آویو در رژیم اشغالگر  قدس، دانشگاه ملی استرالیا، دانشگاه جان هاپکینز، دانشگاه هنگ کنگ، دانشگاه  توکیو، دانشگاه آریزونا، دانشگاه برتیش کلمبیا، دانشگاه کالیفرنیا در  ریورساید، دانشگاه فلوریدای مرکزی، دانشگاه دِلاوِر در آمریکا، دانشگاه  اِرلانگن- نورمبرگ در آلمان، دانشگاه هوستون در تگزاس، دانشگاه لیدز در  انگلستان، دانشگاه مونترال و چند دانشگاه برجسته جهان از کشور های پیشرفته  بعد از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف فهرست شده اند. 	بعد از این دامنه، دامنه 151-200 شروع می شود که در این بخش از رتبه بندی  نام دانشگاه های آلتو در دانمارک، آبورن در آمریکا، دانشگاه مرکزی جنوب در  چین، دانشگاه کلود – برنارد لیون(فرانسه)، دانشگاه سرن در آلمان و نام ده  ها دانشگاه دیگر قابل مشاهده است. 	رتبه های اول تا یازدهم در حوزه مهندسی کلا به دانشگاه های آمریکا مربوط  می شود و mit در صدر فهرست جدول رتبه بندی قرار دارد. دانشگاه تورنتو در  کانادا رتبه 12 را کسب کرده و رتبه دانشگاه کمبریج در انگلستان 14 اعلام  شده است.
 	نخستین دانشگاه در قاره آسیا مربوط به دانشگاه توهوکو در ژاپن است که در  رده 24 نشسته، همچنین در تایوان، دانشگاه ملی این کشور رتبه 26 را به خود  اختصاص داده است. دانشگاه علوم و تکنولوژی هنگ کنگ و دانشگاه شینگهوا در  چین مشترکا حائز رتبه 34 و دانشگاه کیوتو در ژاپن حائز رتبه 36 شدند. 	عربستان سعودی تنها کشور اسلامی بعد از جمهوری اسلامی ایران است که در این  رتبه بندی دارای سه دانشگاه شامل ملک عبدالعزیز، نفت و معادن ملک فهد و  ملک سعود در دامنه 101-150 قرار دارند. 	امتیازاتی که دانشگاه صنعتی شریف کسب کرده و به خاطر همین امتیازات در بین  200 دانشگاه برتر جهان در رشته مهندسی رتبه بندی شده مربوط به مقالات isi  است. میزان تولیدات علمی ایران در سال های اخیر قابل توجه بوده و در سال  2012 میلادی بیش از 27000 مقاله در isi ثبت و نمایه سازی کرده است. بر این  اساس، امتیاز دانشگاه صنعتی شریف از شاخص پژوهشگران پر استناد 18.4 از نظر  شاخص انتشارات 58.8 است.

----------

